# Cmt 1911?



## grouper (Jun 3, 2012)

I recently went to a shop and among the new offerings was an awesome 1911 by Continental Machine and Tool Co. out of New Britain, CT. I can find much info at all on this gun. 2 things that set it apart are that it is a forging not a casting and that the slide and barrell are matched throughout the manufacturing process.

Has anyone had experience with this gun? It is priced at about $1,600 and was sitting next to a Colt Gold Cup for $1,100. I probably would have walked out with the Colt that day but can't get the CMT out of my mind.

Here is the manufacgturers link:

CMT PISTOL Inc


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd give Jo Jo's a call and see if thy've had ny experiences with those.

122 Spring Street Southington, CT 06489
(860) 426-9414


JOJO'S Gun Works | Connecticut Gun Store


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

All Pistols | CMT PISTOL Inc
FWIW, while forged is generally preferred, but a good casting is fine too, ask Caspian & Ruger.


----------

